

Show HN: Reqres – A hosted REST-API for testing your front-end against - benhowdle
http://reqr.es/

======
benhowdle
If anyone's got any specific questions that I've not covered on the site, then
do let me know!

------
coenhyde
This is Awesome Ben! You should have posted it at a more active time on HN.

~~~
haches
I agree. This is a very nice idea. Could be really handy when just playing
around with a front-end framework.

